# Winchester Mod 70 Stealth II 243 WSSM



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

Just bought this gun and I'm putting together some loads with it while it is at the gun smith getting the trigger adjusted as it felt like 5 1/2 lbs pull!!! However, with 55 gr win silver tip factory rounds I was shooting 1 MOA. Have bushnell 3-9 x 40 XLT with Blackhawk! Six-hole tactical scope rings. Read where Lymann's was suggesting Varget powder under a 70 gr bullet for best grouping. I'm not familiar with this round but with the HVB and 40 rounds, I'm liking it very much. Feed back is appreciated.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

55 Gr for a 243 seems very light. Mite want to try up in the 80 to 100 Gr range


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

243 WSSM is a fun little round. 55gr bullets might be ok if you like turning varmints into pink mist. That would be a seriously fast bullet in a 243WSSM. For more practical applications, I agree with CHARLIE. My wife's Mod 70 Featherweight likes a 90gr bullet. We got it over 3400 FPS, but I don't remember which powder we settled on, maybe 4350. I'll look it up when I get home.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

...it is proving to be a fun little round! I agree the 55 gr is a bit too fast and for all-around application is not the right grain bullet. However, if it was to turn the varmints into pink mist that would save me the trouble of dragging them off (coyotes and hogs). I'm leaning more towards 70-80 grain bullet for varminting and probably make a 100+ gr for deer. The ballistics on the 55 gr bullet was 4200 fps!!! And I thought my .204 was smoking fast!!! LOL


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

BD7, you got 3400 fps. with a 90 gr. bullet? Is that chronographed speed or estimation based on case load? What bullet you shooting? That's screaming fast for that bullet weight.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

*BD7 is not lying*

these new WSSM in 223 243 are screaming fast!!! The concern has always been about burning the barrel up. There are some loads out there that Lymann's book produced and chron'd between 75 gr up to 100 gr. The 75 gr's were chron'd at 3500-3700 fps and the 100 gr's were between 2950 and 3100 fps


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

laguna_4_me said:


> these new WSSM in 223 243 are screaming fast!!! The concern has always been about burning the barrel up. There are some loads out there that Lymann's book produced and chron'd between 75 gr up to 100 gr. The 75 gr's were chron'd at 3500-3700 fps and the 100 gr's were between 2950 and 3100 fps


That's right! They hit like a laser death ray. We killed 4 deer last season with my wife's featherweight and they were all DRT (Well, except the one she hit in the ***** and I had to finish with my .270, but we won't talk about that one).

I went back and checked my notes. We are pushing an 85gr Sierra HPBT (not 90gr, my bad) at over 3400 fps with both 46gr W760 and 45.5gr IMR4350. These were chronographed. I did wind up backing it down just a little and settled on 44.9gr 4350 as the standard load. It shoots sub-MOA in that rifle. As always, be safe and work up you loads in your rifle.


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

*Holy cow!!!!*

All I have got say is this .243 WSSM is one bad mamma jamma!!!! I loaded some Nosler Ballistic Tip in 75 gr bullet with 38.8 gr of Varget and BAMMMM!!!! This sucker is driving nails!!! .25" grouping back to back firing MOA!!!!! May seem like no big deal to most but I consistantly shot the grouping for 20 rounds. You have to try this load as Varget is great for varmint loads!!!!!

If you see this Winchester Stealth in a .223 or .243 WSSM....buy it!!!! You will not regret it (although...if you are used to Remington's...you may want to get the trigger adjusted for a lighter pull).


----------

